# Web Traffic



## GetinShirty (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, as a new guy to this whole web stuff, has anyone got any ideas for a way to get started on driveing traffic to my web store?

Cheers
Deano


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Adwords for starters, then work on your site.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

There's no one way, but if you're working on a limited budget you should definitely create your own blog and then create profiles on all the Social Media sites such as: www.mashable.com, www.twitter.com, www.technorati.com, www.reddit.com, www.digg.com, www.stumbleupon.com, www.myspace.com, www.facebook.com, just to name a few. In addition, go to the various Blog listing directories such as www.bloglines.com, www.bloggernity.com, www.blogcatalog.com, etc. and list your websites blog.

Another good free way to get your name out is to use free press release services such as www.prlog.org, and www.24-7pressrelease.com. 

Lastly, another good trick to get your name out is to subscribe to other high traffic blogs and start posting. Hopefully your name will be unique enough that it will stand out in searches.


----------



## GetinShirty (Feb 18, 2009)

SBEMedia said:


> There's no one way, but if you're working on a limited budget you should definitely create your own blog and then create profiles on all the Social Media sites such as: www.mashable.com, www.twitter.com, www.technorati.com, www.reddit.com, www.digg.com, www.stumbleupon.com, www.myspace.com, www.facebook.com, just to name a few. In addition, go to the various Blog listing directories such as www.bloglines.com, www.bloggernity.com, www.blogcatalog.com, etc. and list your websites blog.
> 
> Another good free way to get your name out is to use free press release services such as www.prlog.org, and www.24-7pressrelease.com.
> 
> Lastly, another good trick to get your name out is to subscribe to other high traffic blogs and start posting. Hopefully your name will be unique enough that it will stand out in searches.


Thank you, how helpful are you  well it looks like my day will be eaten up now lol hope to chat with you again.


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

so, is adword inexpensive?


----------



## GetinShirty (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, 
Yes Adwords can work out a nice few quid, you set the Budget but it's never enough.

Deano


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The cost of adwords depends on how popular the keywords are, but they are instant, give targeted traffic and you can control the budget. They work best for niche areas where the keywords aren't being fought over, something like t-shirt will cost a fortune, if anyone can enlighten us?????


----------



## GetinShirty (Feb 18, 2009)

I ran the adwords for my ebay shop, and the adword T-shirt was my biggest problem for costs!


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

THere are any number of resources online for learning how to best set-up your site under the search terms "Search Engine Optimization" learn this art form and you will never spend a dime advertising. Be patient and persistent. Subscribe to Google Webmaster tools. Good start and good luck.


----------



## GetDirT09 (Feb 18, 2009)

The biggest thing you can do is create inlinks to your site. One thing I am doing is looking at other t-shirt sites to get a feel for where they are getting their links. To do this I use Yahoo's Site Explorer site at Site Explorer - Yahoo! Site Explorer. Put in another site, or your site and see where the inlinks are coming from. This may give you some ideas on where you could focus your efforts to get traffic. Blogs are a great way to get links to your site and increase seach engine placement.

Scott


----------



## GetinShirty (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you, I hope I can return the favour my Friend


----------



## GetinShirty (Feb 18, 2009)

I have some bing time research to be getting on with, this is Messed up my head! lol


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

THere are any number of tools to check your optimization and validate what the search engines see. Axandra makes several and a good free SIM spider tool is located at Free Online Spider Simulator | Summit Media


----------



## GetinShirty (Feb 18, 2009)

Im checkin it out now! Cheers again


----------



## ein (Jan 19, 2009)

I think the best thing is to really target the people you want - are they skateboarders, music lovers, fencing experts? There are normally a few key sites for whatever hobby/passion you can think of. I'd send an email to the webmaster and offer them some free tees in exchange for a link or mention on the site. Forums are also good, particularly if you are active on the board, don't just spam them. Don't forget all your friends either - ask them to forward your address to everyone you know and ask them nicely to forward it to any of their friends who may be interested. I would work on all the social networks before jumping into adwords - it can quickly become very expensive! Good luck!


----------



## SpitBuck (Feb 23, 2009)

META TAGS, SOCIAL SITES & BLOGS

It doesn't hurt to include all your keywords in your meta tags.

Sit down and think of all the keywords that people would search to find you. Make a big long list and add them to your Meta tags on each page.

This is just a few methods, good luck.


----------



## coloroverload (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah but dont put more then 12 or so keywords in your META tags you dont wannat spam keywords anywhere on your site.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

yea, you dont want to repeat too much in your meta tags becuse you will get bllacklisted from google.. You are best just offering GOOD CONTENT


----------

